# m1t's freaky sides



## babylon (Sep 29, 2004)

I am now 2 weeks into my m1t cycle at 20mgs a day. Originally i was aiming at 8-10 lbs tops as i didnt think i'd be able to keep a proper diet due to my work conditions. Amazingly, this is only my 10th day and i have already gained solid 8 lbs!! My strength is way up! However, I feel as my test is totally shut down and yesterday i could not even get it up with my g/f!!!!! I am also doing 300mg of 4ad but that doesnt seem to help. I also get really nauseous after my workouts and have even thrown up for the last 3 days. Should cut down the dose or stop the cycle completely and start PCT?


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 29, 2004)

get some tribulus for the sex drive as far as puking how hard are you working out are you sure that its not due to pushing yourself really hard i know i have puked when doing squats just from hitting it so hard


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 29, 2004)

If you knew that you couldn't keep a proper diet, you shouldn't have started the M1T.  And for your benefit, anything over 15mg is not good.  I did 10mg for my whole cycle and had unbelievable results.


----------



## topolo (Sep 29, 2004)

Have your g/f call me while you are on cycle and I will take care of her for ya!


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 29, 2004)

Your dose it too high. Should have stuck with 10mg like PP said (even though he actually went to 15 for awhile). Pucking is likely due to extremely high blood pressure. Take the M1T post-workout only, not before. If they haven't yet, your balls will probably shrink. I had serious problems getting my libido back after a M1T cycle because I went up to 20 mg. My advice: Get your hand on some HCG immediately--take 250 iu every other day until the cycle ends, reduce your dose to 10mg M1T, and raise your 4-AD a bit. When you start pct, take 60 mg nolva the first week and taper down to 30 mg over 4 weeks. If you don't get the HCG, kiss you libido (and possibly your gf goodbye for at least one month. Keep a close eye on your nads. They might shrink and not hang like they should. Good luck, bro. 

If you can't get HCG, and you are that shut down, I think it best to end the M1T immediately and finish the cycle (3 weeks total) with 4-AD @ about 600mg/day. Then nolva.


----------



## babylon (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks for your support guys! I'll get some HCG and drop it down to 10mg.


----------



## babylon (Sep 29, 2004)

brokeass122 said:
			
		

> get some tribulus for the sex drive as far as puking how hard are you working out are you sure that its not due to pushing yourself really hard i know i have puked when doing squats just from hitting it so hard



no, that has never happened to me before! I think Pirate is right, its probably high blood pressure.


----------



## babylon (Sep 29, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Have your g/f call me while you are on cycle and I will take care of her for ya!


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 29, 2004)

why would you take something that makes you feel sick


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 29, 2004)

im taking 20mg's of m1t right now and have been since day one and so far i have no results and no sides i feel fine but i also dont feel any stronger so far no results at week 3 o well


----------



## babylon (Sep 29, 2004)

titans13ae said:
			
		

> why would you take something that makes you feel sick



the gains are well worth it! GOD BLESS M1T!!


----------



## babylon (Sep 29, 2004)

brokeass122 said:
			
		

> im taking 20mg's of m1t right now and have been since day one and so far i have no results and no sides i feel fine but i also dont feel any stronger so far no results at week 3 o well



hmmm...i didn;t know its possible not to respond to this stuff. methyl-testesterone is very simular to the active ingredient of dianabol its considered an illegal steroid outside the US and i dont see why you wouldn't respond to it. I would repeat the cycle with a different brand of m1t. I am currently using m1t xtreme and this stuff does wonders. From what i hear m1t by UL must be very good too. Good luck!


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 29, 2004)

I just can't fathom how someone wouldn't respond to M1T(if they were taking genuine stuff anyways).  This is by far the best thing that I have ever been on.  If I keep all of my strength, I will be one happy man.  Then by the time I get to do another cycle, I will be one strong as mofo.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 30, 2004)

babylon said:
			
		

> I'll get some HCG.


 Be quick about it. You don't want to take it PCT, you want your nuts working full time now and when you end your cycle. HCG during PCT delays recovery--still better than raisin nuts. If you need advice on using it, email me.


----------



## babylon (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks pirate! 
Please check your PM!


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 30, 2004)

I nearly puke every legs day. My BP is low.  SUnday marks my 3 week point.  I am feeling very flu-ish/cold-like.  The lethargy isn't as _direct_ this time around.  It's more like a laziness than an exhuasted feeling.  My strength gains still don't compare to my MD cycle.  But i've gained 11lbs (TONS of water I beleive).  Also running 300mg/day of 4derm.

I have lost sexual desire for the most part (well maybe 70% of it at certain times of the day.).  I have lost zero sexual function .  

I did notice I bruise easier, and I can't seem to drink enough water.  I'm still drinking 2 gallons a day.  I backed down to 15mg a day.


----------



## pmech (Sep 30, 2004)

Strength gains - What are seeing percentage or even exact numbers wise, luke?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I have lost sexual desire for the most part (well maybe 70% of it at certain times of the day.)


You are going to be shut down bad, Luke. Cycles too close, etc.  If you don't come   to us in three weeks about your shrunken nuts and total indifference to sex it will be because you are ashamed to admit it, not because you are not experiencing just that. I read about it almost everyday on another forum. Some people never quite get their mojo back, but you are probably young enough to have a full rebound. Just make it worth it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 1, 2004)

Pirate, 

  I'm fine outside of flu-ish cold symptoms.  I have no physical shrinkage n/e where.  And everything works 100%.  BTW  I only have 9 days left.

Pmech,

  I've been seing a 25-40% increase in the amount of weight I can lift on non-compound excersizes.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 1, 2004)

I could perform when I was shut down, I just didn't have enough interest to bother. It was the PCT that sucked for me in this regard. The 4-AD on cycle kept the libido well above zero. During PCT, I'd have sex about twice weekly. Even then it was just doing a lady friend a favor. I also lacked the euphoric feeling of high test. My mood was real flat when I am usually a real energetic and intense guy.


----------



## pmech (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Luke.


----------



## brokeass122 (Oct 1, 2004)

yeah im taking vpx monster test with 400 mgs a day of 4ad and no results yet at week 3 and im gonna be done with the bottle in like 3 days best money ive ever spent theres 200 down the drain


----------



## babylon (Oct 1, 2004)

i really dont see why you would pay 200$ for a bottle when you can get one for 10???


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 1, 2004)

Somehow the inclusion of "Monster" or "Gansta" seems to justify a 1000% mark up. I'll sell you some "Super Hero" M1T for half that price. $100 a bottle.


----------



## babylon (Oct 2, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Somehow the inclusion of "Monster" or "Gansta" seems to justify a 1000% mark up. I'll sell you some "Super Hero" M1T for half that price. $100 a bottle.


----------

